# please help me



## judibecks

hi pals my name is judi and i come from uganda....but apparently have been staying here in uae for 6 months...i came in december to look for a job but unfortunately things did go well how i expected it to be...obviously i was given a job by my employer and got find out that she was lying to me...though i signed a contract and made it seem that everything was in a right direction....since upto now am on overstay i dont have my passport and i cant look for another job...i dont know what to do...please guys any suggestions????


----------



## The.Unwritten

- what type of visa are you holding at the moment? 
- where is your passport?
- and do you have that employment contract?
- last but not least, please be more specific about the reason why you left your job.


----------



## judibecks

Am came on a visit visa but it expired in January...and my employer took my passport since she was going to work on my employment visa....though I have my contract with me....actually I got to find out that it was a scam all along...no job no money..nothing was on the table...she fooled me.


----------

